# Anyone got shares through Equiniti?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

And had problems getting your money?

I sold the final lot of my shares back in November and I'm still waiting for my money.

I was sent an initial cheque for £15 (they owe me £1600) and nothing after that, so I waited until the 3rd of Feb and called and they said they'll cancel the first cheque and send out a new one. Which did'nt turn up, so I called yesterday and they've cancelled it again and sending another one out 

What is a bit more annoying is it takes 8 weeks for a UK cheque to clear over here :doublesho:doublesho

And with the winter coming and us having no insulation or heating in the house I wanted it quickly to rectify that, looks like I'll be wrapping up warm lol.


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Have they got the right address ? , it looks like it from the first £15 cheque


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

I do. I have had no problems to date. I recently closed one account, and the money was paid back to me within 3 weeks iirc.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Must just be my luck then, the useless buggers lol


----------

